# Taser Instructor Class, Nov 6-7, Westminster



## ralphmroz (Apr 22, 2004)

There will be a Taser Instructor course at the Westminster, MA PD on November 6th and 7th, from 8 to 5. The charge is $225 for new instructors, and $80 for instructor re-certifications. To register, contact Shannara at Taser, [email protected], 800.978.2737. The PD is located at 7 South St in Westminster, MA, just off of Rt. 2. Directions from your location can be obtained at Mapquest. The instructor and POC is Ralph Mroz, [email protected], 413 774 3512.


----------

